# Six Mile Report 4-10



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

If you want to see some pics of big pike, check out www.sixmilecorner.com

This will be the last ice fishing report for the year.

Dean

Updated April 10, 2003 
Lake Sakakawea

This week the pike bite remains to be very good. Getting on the ice may be a challenge. Getting to be alot of shorelines starting to open up. Quite a few anglers falling through the shorelines. If you plan too ice fish, you would not be stupid to wear a life jacket. Make sure you bring a plank or extension ladder and you should be able to still get on in spots.

Still lots of pike being caught, some over 20 + pounds. Stienke Bay, Centennial Bay, Wolf Creek, Douglas Bay and Garrison Bay are the hot spots.

Walleye activity is fair also on main lake structures if you can get to them.

If you catch and keep a big one bring it in for weighing and a picture for the internet.

Lake Audubon

Same as last week. Only change is that the hotspot is at the east end cabin site in the channel.

It was a good week for walleyes on Audubon

Numerous limits being reported. Nice fish also! 
Walleye activity is picking up throughout the lake. Best area has been Velva Bay, Nelson Bay also the gravel road on the west side of the north lake.

Fish in 6 to 21 feet of water. Use Genz worms or tip #4 trebles with 2-3 minnows and suspend them about 6 inches off the bottom.

Try fishing the same areas you found them last fall.


----------

